# Where else to inject???



## Livebig14 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys.  Just wondering where else I can inject peptides?  Ive just been doing my stomach but I dont want scar tissue to build up there.  Can you inject pretty much anywhere and still get the same effect?  Btw im using a 30 gauge 1/2 inch slin pin.  thanks


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

Im curious to this as well im not sure and i guess it might depend on what you actually use but i heard it doesnt matter


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah hopefully someone who know their shit about peptides will chime in.  Pinning 3 times a day in the same area would have to build up scar tissue over time even if it is a slin pin.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

ask ur question in that thread, theirs some knowledgable guys in their and they will help u out and have ur answer forshure


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/unclez/140360-oldschoollifters-peptide-anabolic-assault.html


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been wondering the same thing. I've been using my stomach for a while. Not sure if scar tissue is a concern. Diabetics do this all the time.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. I've been using my stomach for a while. Not sure if scar tissue is a concern. Diabetics do this all the time.


I would think as long as it gets to the bloodstream it shouldnt matter where you inject.  I posted the question in the thread link above hopefully someone will respond


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 25, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ask ur question in that thread, theirs some knowledgable guys in their and they will help u out and have ur answer forshure
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/unclez/140360-oldschoollifters-peptide-anabolic-assault.html


thanks I posted the question there


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 25, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> thanks I posted the question there


 your welcome their are some guys in their with plaenty of experiance with peptides they will be able to help u out or point u in the right direction forshure


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

I inject all over. Sometimes i will pinch some skin on the inner part of my thigh. Other times i will pinch some skin on my ass cheek. I haven't noticed a difference. Im pretty sure you can inject any place where you can pinch off some skin.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 26, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> I inject all over. Sometimes i will pinch some skin on the inner part of my thigh. Other times i will pinch some skin on my ass cheek. I haven't noticed a difference. Im pretty sure you can inject any place where you can pinch off some skin.


why do you have to pinch off skin? i was told it was just like injecting somthigne like test?


----------



## dsl (Aug 26, 2011)

Peptides simply require sub-q injections. Your body doesn't care where you put it. Just don't be stupid about it. Put it in the easily accessible places like delts, quads, abdomen, glutes. Take diabetics for instance, they routinely inject insulin (a peptide) into the abdomen and the shoulder. The shoulder anatomy is significantly different than the abdomen, but both locations work to get the insulin to the body. It's the same story with any other peptide. Just don't be stupid about injecting it. Put it in the easily accessible places like delts, quads, abdomen, glutes.


----------



## dsl (Aug 26, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> why do you have to pinch off skin? i was told it was just like injecting somthigne like test?




No it is not the same. Test is injected into the muscle. Peptides are injected into the fatty layer of skin. Look up IM injections v. Sub-q injections.

Pinching can be done to pull the skin away from the muscle  for lean people and essentially making it thicker to make sure the shot is administered into the sub-q area. Think about squeezing a chicken breast and how much thicker it gets.

Just remember when you inject to go at a 45-degree angle to the skin  surface. This will help to keep the needle from going too deep and into the muscle. Also remember to point the needle tip up so that the hole of the barrel will face away from you... or so you can't see it. Does that last part make sense?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah anywhere that you can get the needle into subcutaneous fat (small fold of skin) is fine, i know alot of guys who do quads, stomach, delt, pec sub-q. depending on which peptide(s) you're using you can also just go intra-muscular (like a test/aas injection) i always shoot igf IM for instance and I know people have been shooting follistatin IM .. like said above, as long as it gets into the bloodstream (and no, that *doesnt* mean intravenous is ok in case there's anyone dumb enough out there lol)


----------



## oufinny (Aug 26, 2011)

I always have done stomach, sides/love handles, triceps if it is IGF-1 LR3.  I notice no build up of scar tissue anywhere.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 26, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> yeah anywhere that you can get the needle into subcutaneous fat (small fold of skin) is fine, i know alot of guys who do quads, stomach, delt, pec sub-q. depending on which peptide(s) you're using you can also just go intra-muscular (like a test/aas injection) i always shoot igf IM for instance and I know people have been shooting follistatin IM .. like said above, as long as it gets into the bloodstream (and no, that *doesnt* mean intravenous is ok in case there's anyone dumb enough out there lol)


lol ok great thanks for the info i was a little confused for a while but this cleared it up perfect


----------



## Lordsks (Aug 26, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> yeah anywhere that you can get the needle into subcutaneous fat (small fold of skin) is fine, i know alot of guys who do quads, stomach, delt, pec sub-q. depending on which peptide(s) you're using you can also just go intra-muscular (like a test/aas injection) i always shoot igf IM for instance and I know people have been shooting follistatin IM .. like said above, as long as it gets into the bloodstream (and no, that *doesnt* mean intravenous is ok in case there's anyone dumb enough out there lol)




I have heard guys doing HGH intravenously. I wouldn't do it however.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> I have heard guys doing HGH intravenously. I wouldn't do it however.


Top pros (mass monsters like Cutler, and Coleman etc.) probably run HGH on a drip man.  Nothing would surprised me


----------



## Dannie (Aug 28, 2011)

Unless you are totally ripped you should be able to pinch a nice lump of skin on your ar5e


----------

